# Vegas summer league thread



## Brian.

Well this is a big summer league for the pistons. Darko will finally get to play in the summer league and I assume all 3 of our draft choices will be there. I would guess Delfino also.

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/teams.cfm?team=6


----------



## kamego

I would assume Dupree would get an invite to go also.

Paulding and the big Greek man will also be there. I am not happy to see them both since we lose their rights now if we don't keep them.


----------



## kamego

> Delfino, Darko Milicic, Rickey Paulding, Andreas Glyniadakis and the latest draft picks are expected to play in the Las Vegas summer league, which starts next week.


From freep.com


----------



## LanierFan

The two games televised on NBA TV will be shown via tape delay, on July 15 (Clippers) and July 20 (Hornets).


----------



## kamego

It's to bad ESPN 2 couldn't get these on TV during the day.


----------



## DetBNyce

Can't wait to see what Darko will do with a lot of minutes and how Delfino's injury has come along.

Gotta see what Maxiell will also be bringing.


----------



## Starbury03

Darko aganist Wilcox or Kaman that will be an interesting match-up.


----------



## kamego

Darko is well built to beat around with Kaman.


----------



## Lope31

Here's our roster.

NO PLAYER POS HT WT COLLEGE/COUNTRY NBA EXP. NBDL EXP. 
10 John Allen G 6-5 230 Seton Hall ’05 none none 
6 Alex Acker G 6-5 185 Pepperdine ’05 none none 
1 Rodney Billups G 5-10 165 Denver ’05 none none 
20 Carlos Delfino G 6-6 230 Argentina 1 year none 
9 Andreas Glyniadakis C 7-1 280 Greece none none 
2 Junior Harrington G 6-4 190 Wingate ’02 2 years none 
7 Jerry Holman F 6-10 222 Minnesota ’03 none none 
12 Amir Johnson F 6-9 210 Westchester HS (Los Angeles) ’05 none none 
5 Rickey Paulding G 6-4 210 Missouri ’04 none none 
4 Bryant Matthews F 6-7 215 Virginia Tech ’04 none 1 year 
54 Jason Maxiell F 6-7 260 Cincinnati ’05 none none 
31 Darko Milicic C 7-0 245 Serbia & Montenegro 2 years none 
3 Thomas Mobley F 6-5 220 College of Charleston ’04 none none 

...and our schedule.

DATE GAME TIME 
July 8 Phoenix Suns vs. Detroit Pistons 4:00 p.m. PST 
July 9 Detroit Pistons vs. Denver Nuggets 2:00 p.m. PST 
July 11 Los Angeles Clippers vs. Detroit Pistons 5:00 p.m. PST 
July 14 Detroit Pistons vs. New Orleans Hornets 3:00 p.m. PST 
July 15 Detroit Pistons vs. Boston Celtics 12:00 p.m. PST 

Looks like we've got a mini-Chauncey running around, I wonder how they're related.

Pistons.com


----------



## kamego

Rodney Billups is Mr Big Shots younger brother.


----------



## LanierFan

Time for the Pistons to update Darko's program stats. There's no way that he is still 7'0 or 245.


----------



## Brian.

Darko is going to have to a good summer league if he expects to get any minutes next year. I don't see how Darko will be in front of Maxiell on the depth chart. From what I understand not only can Maxiell dunk but he also tries hard.


----------



## trueorfalse

CJ said:


> Can't wait to see what Darko will do with a lot of minutes and how Delfino's injury has come along.
> 
> Gotta see what Maxiell will also be bringing.


Hear, hear. I am super psyched to get an idea how far he(Darko) has come since one REALLY had a chance to see him play. 
-How comfortable will he be when shooting the ball?
-How is his post-up game coming along?
-What types of set will be run for him, etc, etc.


----------



## kamego

Darko will be comfortable shooting don't you worry about that lol He never has had a problem with that. It just doesn't go in enough lol. Just kidding I am sure he will play well here because he will be phyiscally better then most of the talent in this league. His offense game will be fine, I want to see how he does guarding guys like Kaman.


----------



## sheefo13

Ricky Paulding is going to surprise a lot of you guys. I think he ends up playing the best in the summer league this summer.


----------



## kamego

Ricky has been in our discussions for over a year. He's a Detroiter, no suprise for me.


----------



## kamego

Any update yet? I am waiting lol


----------



## ian

Suns won 70-64, no box score yet


----------



## kamego

i saw that all i care about is the box score though lol


----------



## visionary432

kamego said:


> i saw that all i care about is the box score though lol


if you're curious about darko, draft express says he had a very poor game


----------



## kamego

ew ew ew

Maxiell and Acker are the only worth whiles after seeing that box score


----------



## kamego

box score http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=18


----------



## ian

This Proves Darko Is A Bust
Trade Him Now!!!!!!!


----------



## Copper

Its hard to judge a player by the box scores, man Im pissed that they dont show these games. I really want to watch these kids play to see how they move and react on the court, I couldnt care less about box scores.


----------



## Starbury03

Acker had a good game I told you guys this guy is gonna be a player if he gets a shot,


----------



## Rhubarb

From Jon G...

*Jason Maxiell* - Did a good job knocking people around in the paint, nailed his mid-range jumper and dunked the ball with authority. Solid game from Maxiell, he wouldn't back down from anyone.

*Darko Milicic* - Doesn't really look too interested in what's happening around him. Not really trying too hard.

Got the ball from two feet out with the 6-7 Harold Jamison guarding him, Darko bricks it. The same thing happened in the fourth quarter, he had his man pinned and just needed to throw it down strong, instead he got cute with a hook shot and it rimmed out. Someone from the crowd then yelled at Joe Dumars: "you see that Joe?!?"

Darko went to the bench with the most dejected look you have ever seen out of a #2 pick. It's obvious that people are disappointed in him and he isdisappointed in himself, but after seeing such little playing time over the past two years, there really isn't much he can do.

*Alex Acker* - Hit two NBA three's right off the bat, played the point abit with mixed results. All in all a decent game for Acker. He looks much more confident than he did in Chicago. That's apparently what will happen when a team sees something ini you and decides to use a 2nd round pick on you. Took the ball to the basket abit and did a great job shooting the ball from outside.

*Amir Johnson* - Hit his mid-range jumper and tried his best around the basket

*Carlos Delfino* - Looks incredibly slow. Definitely not the same player he was in Italy. Trying too hard, and things really aren't working out for him.

Completely out of shape, looking very heavy, barely being able to get off his feet. Only player here ho is wearing an undershirt with sleeves, apparently he has something to hide. His basketball instincts are still there, but he has a long way to go to get ready for the new season.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cpawfan

The link for those Draft Express Recaps

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1036


----------



## kamego

I see cpawfan helps out when Maxiell explodes


----------



## kamego

Delfino's review scares me more then Darko thats for sure


----------



## cpawfan

kamego said:


> I see cpawfan helps out when Maxiell explodes


What, I thought his rebounding numbers were too low :angel:


----------



## kamego

cpawfan said:


> What, I thought his rebounding numbers were too low :angel:


Well call him and tell him to stop slacking off lol


----------



## kamego

Does anyone know why Andreas Glyniadakis didn't play last night?


----------



## kamego

Pistons down 4 at halftime

Jon G wrote praise for Darko in the first half


----------



## kamego

Notes from the first half from Jon G

Detroit Pistons

Jonathan Givony

Darko Milicic] Started the game a little slowly, backed down Schenscher and then tried to get cute with a hook shot instead of throwing it down. He was stuffed by Marcus Haislip. After that he had a wide open look from 18 feet out and he hesitated and then turned it over on the ensuing pass. Other then that he showed a lot of potential in a lot of areas, but mentally he just can’t put it together. His feet are very quick on defense, his hands are great in the post, he has a beautiful hook shot, can stroke the 18 footer, has nice footwork and great body control to get his man off balance and get his shot off in the paint. The biggest problem here is that he just won’t take the ball strong up at the hoop and finish with authority, preferring to get cute and fade away everytime instead. Darko put a lot more effort in today, though, hitting the deck twice for a loose ball and calling for the ball. You can tell with the passes he makes and the way he moves off the ball that he really knows how to play and has some serious talent, he just needs someone to believe in him and bring it out out of him now. 

Amir Johnson- Banked the buzzer beater from 30 feet out off the glass at the end of the 1st quarter. Other than that didn’t do much, looking pretty lost. 

Jason Maxiell- Making some great moves from around the basket and even from the perimeter, getting to the hoop and trying to tear it down when he’s there. Maxiell is a highlight reel waiting to happen on both ends of the court, coming up with a huge block on the 7-1 N’Dong on one play, another one on Schenscher and throwing down some monster jams in others. Maxiell’s mid-range shot was falling for him pretty well too, and he got to the line. He’s a really fun guy to watch, that’s for sure. 

Alex Acker- Continued to shoot the ball very well from the perimeter, leading the Pistons in scoring with at least 11 points in the first half. He was handling the ball with confidence and making good decisions, getting in the passing lanes and coming up with steals, and making some really good passes. If he can shoot like this from outside the rest of Summer League (he is on fire) the Pistons will have trouble not getting some minutes out of him in the regular season. Regardless, he looks great. 

Carlos Delfino- Started the game very slowly, shooting an airball and then coming up way short on another. He made up for it with some decent defense, but Delfino still has a long ways to go to be ready for next season with the shape he’s in right now. 

Ricky Paulding- After a pretty bad game yesterday, Paulding didn’t do much to improve the overall impression he left today. He was stuffed by the rim on one breakaway play, held on to the ball too much in others, and generally didn’t look like he’s improved that much in his year overseas from what we’ve seen of him so far.


----------



## kamego

0-2 so far 


> Final Score: Denver Nuggets 92- Detroit Pistons 75
> 
> One of the best games we’ve seen so far. Very high scoring and up and down.
> 
> Detroit Pistons
> 
> Jonathan Givony
> 
> Darko Milicic] Started the game a little slowly, backed down Schenscher and then tried to get cute with a hook shot instead of throwing it down. He was stuffed by Marcus Haislip. After that he had a wide open look from 18 feet out and he hesitated and then turned it over on the ensuing pass. Other then that he showed a lot of potential in a lot of areas, but mentally he just can’t put it together. His feet are very quick on defense, his hands are great in the post, he has a beautiful hook shot, can stroke the 18 footer, has nice footwork and great body control to get his man off balance and get his shot off in the paint. The biggest problem here is that he just won’t take the ball strong up at the hoop and finish with authority, preferring to get cute and fade away everytime instead. Darko put a lot more effort in today, though, hitting the deck twice for a loose ball and calling for the ball. You can tell with the passes he makes and the way he moves off the ball that he really knows how to play and has some serious talent, he just needs someone to believe in him and bring it out out of him now.
> 
> Darko was very active on the offensive and defensive glass in the 2nd half, but settled way too much for the outside jumper which kept bouncing off the back of the rim. He also had some very nice passes and a strong offensive move to score after turning off his shoulder for a kiss off the glass. All in all, a better game for Darko than yesterday, but still nothing really to write home about. He showed a couple of sparks here and there, the upside is definitely still there, hopefully he’ll gain some confidence for next time off this outing.
> 
> Towards the end, Darko came strong with some really good moves at the basket. One great jab step to get him man off balance and drill the 14 footer, and another strong dunk off of an offensive rebound. He was rebounding the ball very well in the fourth as well. He showed some emotion by telling his guys that he wanted the ball more in the post, not on the perimeter.
> 
> Amir Johnson- Banked the buzzer beater from 30 feet out off the glass at the end of the 1st quarter. Other than that didn’t do much, looking pretty lost.
> 
> Jason Maxiell- Making some great moves from around the basket and even from the perimeter, getting to the hoop and trying to tear it down when he’s there. Maxiell is a highlight reel waiting to happen on both ends of the court, coming up with a huge block on the 7-1 N’Dong on one play, another one on Schenscher and throwing down some monster jams in others. Maxiell’s mid-range shot was falling for him pretty well too, and he got to the line. He’s a really fun guy to watch, that’s for sure.
> 
> He was his usual tenacious self in the 2nd half, on both ends of the floor. His battle with Linas Kleiza was especially intriguing, as they both kept going at each other everytime either one got the ball. He had 6 fouls already midway through the 3rd quarter, and finished with 7, which limited his minutes.
> 
> Alex Acker- Continued to shoot the ball very well from the perimeter, leading the Pistons in scoring with at least 11 points in the first half. He was handling the ball with confidence and making good decisions, getting in the passing lanes and coming up with steals, and making some really good passes. If he can shoot like this from outside the rest of Summer League (he is on fire) the Pistons will have trouble not getting some minutes out of him in the regular season. Regardless, he looks great.
> 
> Picked Hodge’s pocket very nicely in the 2nd half and took the ball all the way to the hoop for an emphatic dunk. Also made some really nice unselfish passes, showing that he has some potential at the PG position as well. Acker is one of the better players at this summer league so far, that's for sure.
> 
> Carlos Delfino- Started the game very slowly, shooting an airball and then coming up way short on another. He made up for it with some decent defense, but Delfino still has a long ways to go to be ready for next season with the shape he’s in right now.
> 
> Looked very selfish in the 2nd half, stopping the ball movement, forcing his shot and going to the basket very slowly with his head down. He definitely got outplayed by Detroit’s rookies.
> 
> Ricky Paulding- After a pretty bad game yesterday, Paulding didn’t do much to improve the overall impression he left today. He was stuffed by the rim on one breakaway play, held on to the ball too much in others, and generally didn’t look like he’s improved that much in his year overseas from what we’ve seen of him so far.


----------



## kamego

Game 2 box score 

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=22


----------



## kamego

Acker and Maxiell both again had very good games. Seems like both of those guys should make the NBA roster. Johnson seems to be showing he needs to goto the NBDL and Andreas Glyniadakis once again didn't play. I assume Andreas isn't in LV and won't play at this point. 

Darko had a much better stat line, so lets hope he can keep it up.


----------



## MLKG

No box score yet, but we won Game 3 73-69.

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1040



> Pistons
> 
> Jonathan Givony
> 
> Darko Milicic- Milicic tried a lot harder in this game, but the results in the first half just weren’t there. He actually started off very well, blocking Kaman as he pulled up for a short jumper in the lane and running the floor very hard to finish off a break, but the rest of the 1st half was not memorable for him. He picked up a bunch of fouls on Chris Kaman, got outrebounded a bit and didn’t really make his presence felt around the basket. His moves around the hoop aren’t bad, it’s just that his jump hook shot wasn’t and never was falling for him here in Vegas. It’s still early in the game for Darko, but things don’t look great for him right now. A nice 18 foot jump shot was one of the few bright spots for him in the 2nd quarter. He had 4 points on 2-5 shooting with 1 rebound in the first half.
> 
> In the 2nd half Darko was absolutely murdered by Chris Kaman in the post. He gave him too much space and let him get too deep before putting a body on him, meaning he either picks up the foul or conceeds the basket. He settled time after time for the 18 footer and it rimmed out for him every single time. When he did get position in the paint he went for the jump hook shot rather than taking the ball right at Kaman to draw the foul and/or finish strong at the hoop.
> 
> Darko had one really sweet move with five minutes left in the fourth quarter that really got a rise out of the crowd. He had the ball at the three point line and made a great spin move towards the basket to finger roll the ball into the basket. These are exactly the type of moves that got him drafted where he did.
> 
> Jason Maxiell- For the fourth game straight, Maxiell continues to make a major impact for every second he is on the floor. He is constantly challenging his man from the perimeter and in the paint, taking him off the dribble and powering his way to the hoop, nailing the mid-range jump shot and getting to the line time after time. Maxiell also intimidated around the rim with his shotblocking and rebounded strong as well.
> 
> Not much left to say here, Maxiell is a freaking beast and he just can’t be contained here. If he had Darko’s height…good lord that would be a scary sight.
> 
> Alex Acker- Right now Acker looks like another great draft pick for the Pistons. He looks excellent playing both the one and the two spots, is extremely unselfish and does a great job running the offense. He hit his shots in the first half, rebounded and got into the lane. He seems to compliment this team very well with his skills.
> 
> In the 2nd half Acker continued to play solid, but within himself. He was very aggressive on defense and continued to take the ball to the basket. His outside shot wasn’t falling for him, but that’s expected considering how well he was shooting in the first three games.
> 
> Carlos Delfino- Out of shape and out of tune. Did nothing in the first.
> 
> Word in the gym is that Delfino has had enough in Detroit and is actively seeking a new team for himself in Europe. The problem is that the Pistons aren’t having any of it.
> 
> Amir Johnson- After a very quiet first half, Johnson showed some sparks of potential in the 2nd to give Piston fans some hope for this very young late 2nd round draft pick. He ran the floor well and finished at the basket, hit the mid-range jumper, got to the line and put in a lot of effort on both ends of the floor. He’s a few years away, but at least he showed something here.


Darko still struggling to be an effective post player. Sounds like he's playing well on the wing, but just isn't decisive enough down low.

I'll admit on draft night I was pretty dissapointed with our selections as I was really hoping to get a perimeter scorer. As it's turning out though, this looks like it could be an excellent crop.

Jason Maxiell sounds like what Corliss Williamson would be like if he could rebound and play defense. I can't wait to watch him play.

I've heard nothing but good things about Amir Johnson as well. He's obviously not going to be ready for a couple years, but he definately has potential and all the coaches love his attitude.

When we drafted Alex Acker I didn't know anything about him but I figured if he played for Pepperdine he must be able to hit the 3. Sounds like there is a lot more too him than that. 6'4" with a 7'0" wingspan and can effectively play both guards spots. Under control and a tenacious defender. What more could we ask for out of the last pick in the draft.

Carlos Delfino sounds like he will never be the same player he was before his injury. Shame too, he had serious game that first month or so he played. Doesn't sound like there is any of that player left.


----------



## kamego

Time to trade Delfino in my eyes and give the spot to Acker. Hopefully Paulding picks it up in order to make this team next season.


----------



## MLKG

I think Delfino literally has 0 trade value.


----------



## Brian.

Corliss use to play the 3 for us at times. Will Maxiell also be able to play the 3? I would love for these guy to be the back up for Prince.


----------



## kamego

Mike luvs KG said:


> I think Delfino literally has 0 trade value.


That's still more value then he has as a piston...


----------



## kamego

Brian said:


> Corliss use to play the 3 for us at times. Will Maxiell also be able to play the 3? I would love for these guy to be the back up for Prince.



I believe he will be used at the 3 spot a great deal with the pistons when we use a big lineup but I am sure someone will jump on here and till me he will be a great backup 4 in the league.


----------



## DTigre

I'm starting to hate Delfino. :curse:


----------



## froggyvk

I hated the pick of Maxiell that high at the time, but after reading so much about him and seeing him do so well in the summer league, the pick has grown on me - a lot. I'm not ready to declare it a good pick just yet, because it's going to take more than a few good games against NBA hopefuls in the summer league for me to do that. I sure as hell hope he keeps playing well, and I hope I'll have to admit that I was dead wrong about him later on in the season.


----------



## Brian.

kamego said:


> I believe he will be used at the 3 spot a great deal with the pistons when we use a big lineup but I am sure someone will jump on here and till me he will be a great backup 4 in the league.


I certainly hope so I think one of the last things the pistons needed was an interior defender. I realize at there spot in the draft you pick based more on talent then needs but I was still hoping for a wing defender.


----------



## mavsman

froggyvk said:


> I hated the pick of Maxiell that high at the time, but after reading so much about him and seeing him do so well in the summer league, the pick has grown on me - a lot. I'm not ready to declare it a good pick just yet, because it's going to take more than a few good games against NBA hopefuls in the summer league for me to do that. I sure as hell hope he keeps playing well, and I hope I'll have to admit that I was dead wrong about him later on in the season.


I saw Maxiel on many Mock draft boards going mid to early 2nd round and I was really hoping the Mavericks would try to get a 2nd round pick and get him. I was surprised to see the Pistons take him at 26 but not because I didn't think he was a great pick there. I absolutely do. I didn't think the Pistons would be looking for a PF type guy with thier current roster.

I think it is was a great pick. I wish the Mavs had more players like him. I would like to see his rebounding numbers a little higher but we are only a few games into summer league. Looking forward to seeing him play when the Pistons are shown on NBA TV this coming week.


----------



## kamego

Brian said:


> I certainly hope so I think one of the last things the pistons needed was an interior defender. I realize at there spot in the draft you pick based more on talent then needs but I was still hoping for a wing defender.


If Corliss could play the 3 for extended minutes so nights, Maxiell should be able to no problem.


----------



## kamego

mavsman said:


> I saw Maxiel on many Mock draft boards going mid to early 2nd round and I was really hoping the Mavericks would try to get a 2nd round pick and get him. I was surprised to see the Pistons take him at 26 but not because I didn't think he was a great pick there. I absolutely do. I didn't think the Pistons would be looking for a PF type guy with thier current roster.
> 
> I think it is was a great pick. I wish the Mavs had more players like him. I would like to see his rebounding numbers a little higher but we are only a few games into summer league. Looking forward to seeing him play when the Pistons are shown on NBA TV this coming week.


Very nice post! Nice to hear an outsider have a fair judgement on a player. Dallas did pick up a very nice Detroit guy in Rawle Marshall though  He is a Dallas type of player and hopefully he makes the roster.


----------



## The Enigma

kamego said:


> If Corliss could play the 3 for extended minutes so nights, Maxiell should be able to no problem.


I don’t think it works that way.

Corliss has played extensive minutes at SF on just about every team he has played for in the NBA. He is a very poor defensive rebounder and he hurts his team when you have to play him extensive minutes at PF (which Larry loved to do). If I had to slot Williamson into a position I would say that Corliss is a SF (a low post SF) like Harrington.

Whether Maxiell can do that has yet to be seen. Does he possess the first step, ball handling or deceptive lateral quickness that Corliss has (allowing him to make a career for himself as a SF/PF in the NBA)?

_*Note:* Keep in mind that Corliss is/ was also able to defend smaller SF’s on the perimeter successfully (particularly during the early years of his career). He is not (and has never been) a “good” or above average defensive player but he is/ was not a liability either.

Whether Maxiell will be able to stay in front of NBA SF’s will be the determining factor as to whether he can play minutes there (IMO). _

----------

There are handfuls of tweener forwards who have never been able to succeed for long stretches at SF in the NBA the way Williamson or Harrington has.

Can Maxiell join those ranks (Playing a small PF at SF is not the same thing as having a small PF capable of thriving or at least sustaining at SF)?


----------



## DetBNyce

The Enigma said:


> I don’t think it works that way.
> 
> Corliss has played extensive minutes at SF on just about every team he has played for in the NBA. He is a very poor defensive rebounder and he hurts his team when you have to play him extensive minutes at PF (which Larry loved to do). If I had to slot Williamson into a position I would say that Corliss is a SF (a low post SF) like Harrington.
> 
> Whether Maxiell can do that has yet to be seen. Does he possess the first step, ball handling or deceptive lateral quickness that Corliss has (allowing him to make a career for himself as a SF/PF in the NBA)?
> 
> _*Note:* Keep in mind that Corliss is/ was also able to defend smaller SF’s on the perimeter successfully (particularly during the early years of his career). He is not (and has never been) a “good” or above average defensive player but he is/ was not a liability either.
> 
> Whether Maxiell will be able to stay in front of NBA SF’s will be the determining factor as to whether he can play minutes there (IMO). _
> 
> ----------
> 
> There are handfuls of tweener forwards who have never been able to succeed for long stretches at SF in the NBA the way Williamson or Harrington has.
> 
> Can Maxiell join those ranks (Playing a small PF at SF is not the same thing as having a small PF capable of thriving or at least sustaining at SF)?


I don't think people understand or simply look the other way when considering how good of a player Corliss was in college or in the early point of his career. At one point he averaged 17.7 ppg, Sacramento went 27-55, but we don't know if Maxiell is even capable of approaching those numbers. With that said Maxiell doesn't have to be as good as Corliss, and scouting reports and early indications have him as a guy who plays hard and a guy who has the potential to create a mismatch for the opponent, which I don't mind at all.


----------



## DetBNyce

Mike luvs KG said:


> Carlos Delfino - Out of shape and out of tune. Did nothing in the first.
> 
> Word in the gym is that Delfino has had enough in Detroit and is actively seeking a new team for himself in Europe. The problem is that the Pistons aren’t having any of it.


I had decided to give Delfino a second chance, but we still hear about him possibly seeking other teams or his desire to go back to Europe even during the _Summer League_. Not that me disliking him means anything, but how did his babyish ways slip by the Pistons or how well did he cover them up.


----------



## mavsman

CJ said:


> I don't think people understand or simply look the other way when considering how good of a player Corliss was in college or in the early point of his career. At one point he averaged 17.7 ppg, Sacramento went 27-55, but we don't know if Maxiell is even capable of approaching those numbers. With that said Maxiell doesn't have to be as good as Corliss, and scouting reports and early indications have him as a guy who plays hard and a guy who has the potential to create a mismatch for the opponent, which I don't mind at all.


Corliss was a great college player but he was never anywhere close to as athletic as Maxiell. Whether Maxiell's athleticism translates into success in the NBA remains to be seen. I think Maxiell will be a better pro than Corliss because he has more tools to work with. I don't think Corliss ever had the wingspan or reach of Maxiell and he certainly didn't have the leaping ability. The main similarity is that they are both 6'6"-6'7" and very strong. Maybe it's just because I like the guy but I see him closer to Barkley type player than I do to Corliss Williamson. Of course Maxiell is not going to be given the chance to put up big numbers in Detroit. Thier frontline is already stacked.


----------



## P33r~

For anyone who wants to know, Darko put up 7 points on 3-10 shooting with 4 rebounds, 2 blocks and 6 fouls. The analysts were right, he did get murdered by Kaman. Harrington and Maxiel had the best games scoring 16 and 18.


----------



## DetBNyce

mavsman said:


> Corliss was a great college player but he was never anywhere close to as athletic as Maxiell. Whether Maxiell's athleticism translates into success in the NBA remains to be seen. I think Maxiell will be a better pro than Corliss because he has more tools to work with. I don't think Corliss ever had the wingspan or reach of Maxiell and he certainly didn't have the leaping ability. The main similarity is that they are both 6'6"-6'7" and very strong. Maybe it's just because I like the guy but I see him closer to Barkley type player than I do to Corliss Williamson. Of course Maxiell is not going to be given the chance to put up big numbers in Detroit. Thier frontline is already stacked.



Give me production over athletic abilities any day of the weak. I'm not saying Maxiell won't be good or that he will be be bad, but I am saying it's a little too premature to be calling him the next Corliss without seeing how his game translates against real NBA players.


----------



## ian

I really don't trust the draftexpress guy. In the latest recap he said Darko was being dominated by Lampe on both ends of the court, and that Darko was fouling him everytime. I go to the box score and Lampe shot 4-11 with 4 free throw attempts and 0 blocks, and Darko was 5-13 with 8 rebounds and 4 fouls in 32 minutes. Amir Johnson gets a lot of praise and no mention of fouls even though he put up 7 fouls in 26 minutes.


----------



## DetBNyce

> From today's Free Press


_Reserve Amir Johnson scored 18 points and Alex Acker scored 15 as the Pistons defeated New Orleans, 87-73, in Las Vegas on Thursday in a summer league game.


Johnson, a forward from Westchester High in Los Angeles, shot 8-of-9 from the field and grabbed eight rebounds.


The Pistons' Darko Milicic had seven rebounds and 14 points, the most he has scored in four summer games. Milicic was 5-of-13 from the field.


J.R. Smith led New Orleans with 23 points.


The Pistons (2-2) conclude summer play today against Boston.
[/quote]_


----------



## kamego

Jon G said it was one of Darko's worest games yet the Free Press says it was his highest scoring game without mention of him playing bad. I am starting to think they need to play these games on TV so we can honestly know if it's going well or not. Any time the kid gets 14 points I find it hard to believe he played that bad.


----------



## DTigre

"Final Score: Detroit Pistons 73 Boston Celtics 69

Halftime Score: Detroit Pistons 44 Boston Celtics 33

Pistons

*Jason Maxiell*- Maxiell came out to prove today that his performance in the Summer League so far against undrafted European prospects mostly was not a fluke. He came out right away by sending back a weak hook shot by Al Jefferson, before going back and being rejected by Jefferson on the other end. After settling for mid-range jumpers a little initially he went back to his bread and butter taking the ball strong to the basket relentlessly with mostly successful results in the first half. He had one thunderous dunk over Al Jefferson before coming back on the other end and rejecting Gerald Green emphatically as he skied for a highlight reel dunk attempt. The Celtics rotated three men on Maxiell in the first half; with Jefferson, Perkins and Gomes all having mixed results trying to slow Mad Max in the paint. He had four blocks in the first half, although one of them was clearly goaltending as he sent a Jefferson hook shot that was definitely on it’s way down to the fifth row. It was sweet to watch regardless. Maxiell finished with 9 points and 4 blocks in the first half.

*Maxiell was just as exciting to watch in the 2nd half as well, coming up with one awesome block on Gerald Green, a couple of very strong rebounds and a few huge putbacks on the offensive glass.* If Max would have finished off his free throws and maybe hit some of those open mid-range jumpers in the 2nd half his line would have ended up looking much better, but he still had an outstanding game here regardless for what he needed to show. He finished with *17 points, 5 blocks, 4 steals and 3 rebounds.*

*Alex Acker*- Acker continued today right where he left off yesterday, but with some new weapons that we haven’t seen much out of in Vegas so far. This time he took his man to the baseline and pulled off for a soft jumper from 16 feet out. He also got in the passing lanes to make some heads up steals before finishing on the break. Acker has to be one of the smoothest players here and is already drawing comparisons to Anthony Parker from the European scouts in attendance. The Pistons have to be happy with the last pick in the 2nd round from what they have seen so far. He led all scorers with 13 points in the first half.

Acker slowed down a bit in the 2nd half but still made his way to 20 points for the game. He struggled to keep up with Tony Allen on the defensive end. A beautiful no look feed to Maxiell on the break in the 4th quarter was one of the best plays here. *He came up with a number of steals and was much more concerned with getting him teammates into the boxscore than padding his stats himself. That's just the kind of player and kid Acker seems to be from watching him and talking to him off the court.* He finished with 18 points and 5 rebounds.

*Darko Milicic*- *Darko continues to embarrass himself here in Vegas with yet another lackluster half.* He actually started off well with a reverse dunk and a couple of strong rebounds, but quickly went back to his old ways by settling for that 18 foot jump shot that continued to bounce off the back rim time after time. Defensively he got posted up and scored on badly by Gomes once and generally made Al Jefferson look great by giving him too much space and not doing anything to stop his array of predictable hook shots and turnarounds time after time. Darko blew a wide open dunk at the end of the half before redeeming himself somewhat with a block on the other end and a nice move in the post to finish off two more pretty forgettable quarters as far as he’s concerned. He finished the half with 6 points and 6 rebounds on 2-6 shooting.

*Darko was even worse in the 2nd half somehow, probably because of how lazy and lethargic he was playing. Something is definitely not right in Darko's head right now, you can tell that he is really embarassed to be in the situation that he is in right now,* but there is just nothing he can do. This is definitely a lesson for European prospects to learn from in the future. The highlight of the 2nd half on the Darko front was sitting with the Pistons’ former mascot for seven years, Hooper, who had plenty of interesting stories to share from his years at the Palace. *One of the best ones that we can actually print was about Darko rolling into the Pistons’ training facility one day in his Mercedes Benz convertible blasting the Techno version of “Do you believe in life after love?” by Cher at full volume.*

Darko finished with 8 points and 7 rebounds on 2-8 shooting. He was hitting his free throws (4-5) as usual today. As the Pistons fans around me complained, that is the only part of his game that is any good right now.

*Amir Johnson*- This game summed up Amir Johnson’s summer league pretty well. He ran the floor very hard, finished around the basket thanks to his excellent athletic ability and rebounded as well as he could despite his skinny frame and lack of experience. He didn’t score much here except for on dunks, but left a good impression with his attitude and hustle here."


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks

kamego said:


> Jon G said it was one of Darko's worest games yet the Free Press says it was his highest scoring game without mention of him playing bad. I am starting to think they need to play these games on TV so we can honestly know if it's going well or not. Any time the kid gets 14 points I find it hard to believe he played that bad.



I think they are commenting on Darko's habit to float out the middle of the floor and start jump shoooting. For some reason this habit has not been erased and is totally hurting him. Darko has a lot of problems and all of them stem from his mentality. That is really all this summer league has shown. Also, if you're looking for it you can see what a ridiculous physical specimen he is, however the fact that he did so poorly against lampe, a player whom he should be able to eat up on the block says a lot.


----------



## ian

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> I think they are commenting on Darko's habit to float out the middle of the floor and start jump shoooting. For some reason this habit has not been erased and is totally hurting him. Darko has a lot of problems and all of them stem from his mentality. That is really all this summer league has shown. Also, if you're looking for it you can see what a ridiculous physical specimen he is, however the fact that he did so poorly against lampe, a player whom he should be able to eat up on the block says a lot.


But he didn't do so poorly against Lampe?


----------



## ian

By the way, from the last recap,



> Generally made Al Jefferson look great by giving him too much space and not doing anything to stop his array of predictable hook shots and turnarounds time after time.


Jefferson shot 1-8 today and had 7 fouls. Can we stop taking anything this guy says seriously yet?


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks

ian said:


> But he didn't do so poorly against Lampe?


Did you see the game? It was a poor showing.


----------



## DetBNyce

You can see the length of Acker's arms sort of... Amir Johnson looks like a 16 year old... and the guy with #1 is chauncey's brother.


----------



## Lope31

Oh wow, you can definitley tell the two are related. It's the nose.


----------



## kamego

Lope31 said:


> Oh wow, you can definitley tell the two are related. It's the nose.


You hit that one right on lol


----------



## LanierFan

You'll never see any resemblance in their play. L'il Billups is small, slow and unskilled. If he plays any pro ball, it's likely going to be in the Philippines or someplace like that. I can't see him getting a Euro gig.


----------



## kamego

LanierFan said:


> You'll never see any resemblance in their play. L'il Billups is small, slow and unskilled. If he plays any pro ball, it's likely going to be in the Philippines or someplace like that. I can't see him getting a Euro gig.


He will be heading to the middle east for sure. The Pistons have some conncetions over there and I am sure they will help him out.


----------

